# Plant Health Care Products



## Rob Shauger (Oct 3, 2002)

Anyone ever use anything from www.planthealthcare.com

I understand Scotts is going to start using some of their products.


----------



## John Paul McMillin (Oct 3, 2002)

no i havent . are they all organic?


----------

